# What did I do ?



## PIlot (Mar 27, 2017)

I've had my English, hand fed/raised, preoened budgie for almost a month. When I got him his wings were not clipped either. I interacted with him the first day I got him because I was just so excited. Him and I bonded really well and he knew to step up and eat from my hand as well(basic stuff). The thing is that he would always fly on the top of his cage weeks after I got him when I tried Handle him. It got out of hand and he would always fly away and I did a lot of research on at home wing clipping. I did end up clipping his wings but only a little so that he could fly half of what he could. Now he is super terrified of everything. He shakes when he lands after a flight, he song step up, he flinched a lot, idk what to do. Help.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Please go back to the basics of bringing home a budgie and bonding. You need to go back to basics and establish a trusting bond.


----------



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

I think you really just rushed things with your budgie. Taming and bonding is about going at your budgies pace, not yours. Bonding is when your budgie chooses to be with you, not clipping his wings so he has to be with you. I would take a step back and slow things way down, and let his feathers grow back out. I'm assuming clipping his wings really shocked him which is why he is behaving scared. Just remember bonding with your budgie is all about building trust


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you.
It would have been better for Pilot if you had never clipped his wings.
Pilot is now afraid because he was used to being able to fly and now isn't able to do what he could before.

It is up to you to do what is necessary to regain Pilot's trust.
You need to start from the very beginning -- sit next to his cage and sing, read and talk to him. 
Allow him to be the one to decide whether or not he wants to interact with you. 
Do not try to force him to step up and do not handle him.
Leave his cage door open when you are there to give him supervised out of cage time but let him be the one to decide if he wishes to come out of his cage or not.

Take things slowly and at Pilot's pace.
You are going to have to have patience and spend the time necessary to help Pilot feel safe, secure and loved.*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Exactly as FaeryB said, start over and re-develop his trust in you.
You sort of became a "predator" when his wings were clipped.
Birds are very forgiving but their time is not necessarily our time!
Patience is the key.


----------

